# Montecristo (Cuba) Joyitas Cigar Review - Surprising taste for such a small cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I was not expecting much from this cigar, however i was instantly impressed by its Ceadery/Woody taste that later evolves into a peppery finish. N...

Read the full review here: Montecristo (Cuba) Joyitas Cigar Review - Surprising taste for such a small cigar


----------

